# Ijust 2 0.3ohm



## M31 (29/6/16)

Hi, I recently bought the Ijust2 and with minutes of my first vape the coil taste like burnt. The coil was primed and left to soak for almost 20 min. Can it be that my VG is too high, as I got 60/40 vg/pg split. Please help as I am throwing through a lot of coils,

Thanks


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (29/6/16)

M31 said:


> Hi, I recently bought the Ijust2 and with minutes of my first vape the coil taste like burnt. The coil was primed and left to soak for almost 20 min. Can it be that my VG is too high, as I got 60/40 vg/pg split. Please help as I am throwing through a lot of coils,
> 
> Thanks



Could be a dud coil.
I usually take a needle and poke a hole or 2 in the coil to ensure wicking isn't ever a problem.


----------



## M31 (29/6/16)

Thanks


----------



## EZBlend (29/6/16)

@SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa does the "Shelf life" make a difference. I ask cause i only use my Ijust 2 tank when im looking for another tank and i had a box of coils from March that are doing the same. Then seem to only last less than a day before tasting horrible?


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (29/6/16)

EZBlend said:


> @SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa does the "Shelf life" make a difference. I ask cause i only use my Ijust 2 tank when im looking for another tank and i had a box of coils from March that are doing the same. Then seem to only last less than a day before tasting horrible?


Not an expert but I don't think the shelf life would be a problem. I could be mistaken though.
Perhaps just a bad batch?


----------



## bakersman (29/6/16)

I think the reason why it tastes bad might be because you are used to better tanks,i was using a moonshot for the past 2 months and last night i used my buddies ijust because you felt like swopping and I felt like a neanderthal... WHY NO FLAVOR WHY NO SMOKE BAKERSMAN NO APPROVE


----------



## EZBlend (29/6/16)

A friend said the same but then its sad cause i always go back to I just in between tanks. Im now thinking twice about selling my current tank.


----------



## Sonorous (13/7/16)

Im still new to vaping, but I can add my experience with the ijust 2, since I had some issues.
My first two coils on the ijust 2 lasted 2 days each. That burnt taste is bloody awful. I returned to the vendor & they replaced it with the same 0.3 ohm coil that came stock. Both 0.3 ohm coils where properly primed.

The vendor assumed that the coils where faulty. That might be the case. In the meantime I replaced the 0.3 with 0.5 ohm coils & my experience has been good so far. I'm on day 4 with no major issues. The only slight problem is that the nicotine seems less with the 0.5 ohm, thus I had to go up in %. All coils are the ijust 2 coils.

I also tried cleaning out the burnt 0.3 ohm coil to no avail. Still had that horrid taste.

I'm scared of burning out the 0.5 ohm coils, so now I tend to give it a priming pull before firing(EVERY TIME). 

I also considered the vg/pg %. But it's a hassle & you're limited with brands & flavors. I've also heard conflicting answers & suggestions regarding the thickness and vg/pg % of juice. 
In other forums I read that replacing the coil with another brand of coil lasts, even when replaced with another 0.3 ohm.
"my ijust 2 0.3 dual coil coils kept burning up on high vg" from reddit.
ijust 2 is compatible with "Melo, Atlantis, Atlantis 2, Silo Beast & Aspire Triton coils"

It seems to be a common problem.
Have you guys found any other solutions?


----------



## Caveman (13/7/16)

When I was using my IJust2 tanks daily the first few weeks were fine. A coil lasted me a week or so. Then I bought a new pack of 5 coils, 0.3ohm, no problem, then a second pack and all 5 of the coils tasted burnt instantly. A whole pack of dud coils, I thought it must be impossible and yet I primed some of them overnight submerged in ejuice, I dry pulled them until I almost passed out and they all sucked. 

Seems that sometimes with those coils it just happens. A whole batch can be bad. Might be you got a bad batch.


----------



## Sonorous (13/7/16)

It's sad that a company like Eleaf would have so many duds. Especially considering the standard coil(0.3 ohm) that came with the kit. I haven't come across issues with the 0.5 ohm coils.

I'm wondering if the other manufacturers have the same consistency/ inconsistency.


----------



## BumbleBee (13/7/16)

I've been using my iJust2 with the 0.3 coils since I got it last year and still have not experienced any bad coils, the one 0.5 that I did try was a terrible experience.

If anyone wants to have a go at rebuilding the stock coils I've put a tutorial together here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (13/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been using my iJust2 with the 0.3 coils since I got it last year and still have not experienced any bad coils, the one 0.5 that I did try was a terrible experience.
> 
> If anyone wants to have a go at rebuilding the stock coils I've put a tutorial together here.


Same here never had a dud coil in a year from eleaf more specifically Ijust coils however kanger is a whole different ball game and really a hit and miss

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Sonorous (13/7/16)

Perhaps it's just my bad luck...? I do enjoy the ijust 2. 
E.T. & Bumblemee, what % vg/pg ejuice do you use?


----------



## Jellytot (13/7/16)

You got to watch for airbubbles getting trapped also, you can try lightly blowing into it (don't blow hard otherwise you'll flood the coil or even worse it'll leak out).


----------



## BumbleBee (13/7/16)

Sonorous said:


> Perhaps it's just my bad luck...? I do enjoy the ijust 2.
> E.T. & Bumblemee, what % vg/pg ejuice do you use?


In the beginning with the ijust2 was 50/50 but I'm mostly using 70vg these days


----------



## E.T. (13/7/16)

Sonorous said:


> Perhaps it's just my bad luck...? I do enjoy the ijust 2.
> E.T. & Bumblemee, what % vg/pg ejuice do you use?


@Sonorous mainly 70 to 80vg, or me and @BumbleBee have been lucky and our kak is around the corner who knows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (13/7/16)

Hey guys,just my 2c on the ijust2 coils,iv been using them for more than a year now,in between my other 3 devices,usually when I use a new coil,be it 0.5 or 0.3 I always use the tank on my 60w istick and drop the wattage to 20w,i prime the coil,fill up the tank,then take a short pull,wait a minute and take another pull,the 1st 5 pulls taste burnt but then get better,once I'm happy with it I increase to 30-35w,i just did that tonight and it's working perfectly,only experienced 1 dud coil so far which came standard with my melo3,i feel when you do the same with the iJust battery it pushes too much power on the 0.3 thus burning the wick and never getting rid of the burnt taste


----------

